# Italian Shrimp Salad



## Raine (Sep 21, 2005)

*Italian Shrimp Salad* 



_Ingredients:_ 

2 tablespoons olive oil
½ cup tiny-diced red onion
½ teaspoon minced garlic
2 large red peppers, roasted (see note), peeled, cut into 1/3-inch dice
1 tablespoon honey
2½ teaspoons red wine vinegar
¾ cup finely grated pecorino cheese
3 tablespoons drained small capers
1 pound cooked frozen peeled shrimp (21-25 count), thawed, tail-shell removed, shrimp split lengthwise
Salt
Red pepper flakes
Boston lettuce leaves, for serving 



_Directions:_ 

Heat oil in 8-inch nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. When hot, add onion and garlic. Cook until onion is softened, stirring often, about 3 minutes. 

Add roasted peppers. Cook until heated through, about 30 seconds. Transfer to bowl. Add honey, vinegar, cheese, capers and shrimp. Toss until well mixed. Adjust seasoning. Can be made a day ahead and refrigerated. 

To serve, add salt and red pepper flakes and toss well; adjust seasoning. Serve chilled, attractively arranged on lettuce leaves. Makes 4 to 6 servings. 

*Note:* To roast red peppers, cut pepper off in flat slabs and discard core. Place single layer, skin side up, on baking sheet lined with foil. Broil about 5 inches from heat source. Cook until skin is entirely black, then wrap in foil lining until cool. Use your hands to remove and discard skin. 



*PER SERVING: Cal* 147 (55% fat) *Fat* 9 g (4 g sat) *Fiber* 1 g *Chol* 56 mg *Sodium* 656 mg *Carb* 6 g *Calcium* 199 mg


----------

